# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Protestan misyonerleri

## ceydaaa

Katolik misyonerlerinden başka Osmanlı topraklarında faaliyet gösteren diğer Hıristiyan mezhebine mensup kişiler Protestanlardı. Bu misyonerlerin Osmanlı topraklarındaki çalışmaları 1840lardan itibaren hız kazanır. Tanzimat Döneminde yayınlanan 1856 tarihli Islahat Fermanının getirdiği vicdan hürriyeti prensibi ile tanınan mezhep değiştirebilme serbestliğinden en fazla yararlananlar Protestan misyonerleri oldu.
Osmanlı Devletinin zayıflamasına paralel olarak yürütülen planlı çalışmalar sonunda dış devletlerin Osmanlı içindeki Hıristiyanlar üzerindeki etkilerini arttırmaya yönelik çalışmaları bilinen bir gerçektir. Yürütülen çalışmalar sonucunda Fransa ile Avusturya Katoliklerin, Rusya ise Ortodoksların hamisi olarak ortaya çıktı. Bu üç devlet 1840dan sonra Lübnan ve Suriyedeki Müslümanlarla Hıristiyanlar arasında meydana gelen olaylardan yararlanarak Katolik ve Ortodoksları himaye etme bahanesiyle müdahalede bulunarak nüfuzlarını kuvvetlendirmeye başladılar. İngiltere de kendi nüfuz alanını oluşturmak için Protestan topluluğu meydana getirecek faaliyetlerde bulundu. Bu konudaki ilk girişimi 1842de Kudüste bir Protestan Kilisesinin açılmasıyla başladı. Bu kiliseye İngiltere, Almanya ve Amerikadan Protestan misyonerleri gönderildi. Bölgedeki İngiliz konsoloslarının da destekleri sayesinde misyonerler başka din ve mezhepteki unsurları Protestanlaştırmaya çalıştılar. Osmanlı topraklarına ayak basan ilk Protestan misyonerin 1815te Mısıra gönderilen The Church of Missionary Society adlı bir İngiliz örgütüne bağlı bir papaz olduğu görülür. 19.yüzyıldan itibaren daha çok Mezopotamya ve Ege bölgesine gelerek okullarını açan İngiliz misyonerleri ayrıca İstanbul, Antakya, Harput, Ankara, İzmir, Erzurum, Bursa ve Antep gibi şehirlerde de faaliyette bulundular Worlds Missionsun 1914 tarihli istatistiklerine göre Osmanlı topraklarında faaliyette bulunan İngiliz Misyoner Cemiyetlerinin (British Missionary Societies) 12800 öğrencinin okuduğu 178 okulu vardı. 1919 tarihli bir rapora göre ise Milli Mücadele öncesi Anadolu topraklarındaki İngiliz misyoner sayısı 23, İlkokul 7, Ortaokul 5 adetti. 86 çocuğun bulunduğu bir de çocuk yuvası vardı. 7401i ilkokullarda, 134ü ise ortaokullarda olmak üzere toplam 2190 öğrenci bu okullarda öğrenim görüyordu. Kendilerine yandaş Protestan topluluğu oluşturmak için Osmanlı topraklarında faaliyette bulunan İngiliz misyonerleri Asyalı Hıristiyanlar olarak nitelendirilen Nasturilere yönelik olarak çalışmalarda bulunurlar. İlk kez 1842de başlattıkları bu faaliyetler için bir İngiliz Din adamı olan Dr. Badger, Kanterbury Başpiskoposu tarafından görevlendirilir ve İngiliz Kilisesi ile Nasturilerin Patriği arasında dostluklar kurulur. İngiliz Misyonunun esas amacı diğerleri gibi eğitime ağırlık vermekti. Bu amaçla 1886da Nasturiler için bir erkek ve bir kız okulu ile matbaa kurdular. Daha çok Urumia ve Güneydoğu Anadoluda faaliyette bulunan İngiliz misyonları 20.yüzyılın başlarında Van civarında da okullar açarak çalışmalarda bulundular. Bölgedeki Dürziler üzerinde de etkinlik kurmaya çalışan İngilizler Ortadoğudaki güçlerini sağlamlaştırmaya çalıştılar. Daha önce de belirtildiği gibi İngiliz misyoner faaliyetlerinin temelinde dini ve mezhebi gerçekler olduğu kadar Fransa ve Rusya gibi ülkelere karşı Osmanlı topraklarında bir Protestan kesimin oluşmasını sağlamak amacı da yatıyordu.

----------

